# Treated Salt



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking for some help with either central salts snow slicer or cargills clearlane. All i have ever run is regular bulk salt.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I've run all three. Ran a lot of slicer. What you want to know?


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

What type of residual do you see from the treated salt


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Residual as in left over on the lot after a storm? Or residual as in the treatment material left on salters? You can email me if u want also. Or pm me ur number to text


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

There were lots of times that we salted a lot after a storm. Then another 1 incher came thru a day or two later and when we showed up, a bunch of areas looked like they had been salted. So yes there was residual left. We actually had a real hard time turning our salters down enough. Vboxes had the shoots closed so far that the salt was jamming. So we opened them a bit more and had to drive faster.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have gas motor v boxes. I am now looking to get rid of mine and buy electric ones. So i can turn the auger motor way down and the spinner way up. Just gotta find people to buy mine now.


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

I have used snow slicer and the only problem that I have had with it is that sometimes the organic bonding agent gets a little gummy. But, it works like a charm. Much more ice melt with limited product applied vs straigt salt. Word of caution the amount of product to put down takes getting use to. If you spread it like regular salt you will loose your but on de-icing. Auger down and spinner up. When I first statared to use slicer I tried it on a parking lot where and used half of what I would with untreated salt and adjusted from there.


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

The main difference between ClearLane and all other treated salts, is that ClearLane is the only treated salt treated at the mine.
The salt has minimal moisture, if any, and allows the liquid to really get glued to the salt.
All other treated salts have there liquids applied to a stockpile of salt. 
Regardless of what process they use to get the liquid on the salt, they are applying it to material that has been sitting for who knows how long, and has been collecting moisture either by precipitation or just naturally through the air.
That being said there is only so much liquid you can put on salt to have it stayed glued to the products and not leach off.
If some of that liquid is moisture, that limits the amount of active ingredient (Cal, Mag, Beat) on the salt.
We have had customers that have used other treated salts and tried the ClearLane. 
They have all said, hands down the best treated material out there.
Also ClearLane is EPA approved.
We can deliver you ClearLane and straight salt anywhere in the greater Chicagoland area guaranteed next day, and a good chance it will be there the same day.
Contact us for more information or pricing.
Russo Salt Supply
847-233-7880


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Russo, is not ClearLane treated with mag chloride? And a green dye?

If so, what exactly is the carrier agent for that mag chloride? What I am asking, are you really applying 100% mag chloride to the salt at the mine? 

Last, what does EPA approved mean? 

One more question. Are there any corrosion inhibitors in ClearLane, being mag chloride is extremely corrosive?

PS I asked this in a different thread and was chastised, but what exactly is Slicer? We know that ClearLane is sodium chloride treated with mag chloride and some dye.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

EPA = Environmental Protection Agency


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ducaticorse;1519062 said:


> EPA = Environmental Protection Agency


Yeah, I know that. I want to know what EPA* approved* means. What makes it different from Magic Salt\Slicer\plain ole rock salt.

I mean really, plain salt comes straight out of the ground, is the EPA not going to approve a 100% naturally occurring product?

PS I have a really hard time caring what the EPA says, since they are an unconstitutional agency that we can thank Nixon for.


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

From Cargill's Site:

ClearLane® enhanced deicer is a pre-wet sodium chloride made from a patented liquid magnesium chloride formula and mixing process. Combined with pre-wetting and deicing agents, including a PNS-approved corrosion inhibitor, a coloring agent, and a leaching inhibitor, ClearLane® enhanced deicer is a superior deicer for effective winter road maintenance that’s anti-corrosive, better for the environment than traditional road salt and an alternative to road salt. 


The newly formulated ClearLane® enhanced deicer carries the distinguished Design for the Environment (DfE) label, granted by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA). This distinction is only allotted to products deemed safer when compared to other chemicals in their class.

Because the same deicing effect is achieved using 20% - 40% less product when compared to regular rock salt, spreading less product on the road means fewer chlorides in the environment. The EPA has determined that the new formulation poses the least environmental concern when compared to similar alternative formulations.
Our new ClearLane® enhanced deicer also has a lower biological oxygen demand (BOD), which is the amount of oxygen needed for material to break down in water. Prior to the reformulation, the ClearLane® product already possessed one of the lowest BOD levels in the industry at 900-1,600 ppm. Now, the potential impact of the product on watersheds is about 300 ppm. Phosphorus levels remain the same at less than 1 ppm, which is one of the lowest amounts available in a treated salt.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Now, what is the carrier in the mag chloride?

Specifically in regards to these 2 statements:



> That being said there is only so much liquid you can put on salt to have it stayed glued to the products and not leach off.
> If some of that liquid is moisture, that limits the amount of active ingredient (Cal, Mag, Beat) on the salt.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Most likely it's the same basic brewers waste that I believe neutralizes all the ''harmful'' properties of sodium and mag chlorides that's in Magic Salt.


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

Central Salt's SnowSlicer is salt treated with calcium chloride and a highly refined corn carbohydrate. We add a food grade water soluable tint/tracer that will not stain. 

In Chicago our salt arrives via barges. The salt we use for SnowSlicer comes off the barges direct from the mines and is stored INSIDE a large building. We produce the SnowSlicer and stockpile it INSIDE. It is not exposed to the elements before it is loaded on a truck for delivery. 

Make sure you receive 100% treated salt. Often imitated. SnowSlicer is the snow removal professional's choice for enhanced treated salt. It is available in #50 bags too. Call Central Salt for references, pricing and delivery options - 847-608-8130


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney443;1519612 said:


> Most likely it's the same basic brewers waste that I believe neutralizes all the ''harmful'' properties of sodium and mag chlorides that's in Magic Salt.


Well, I know that and you know that, I am just sick of these guys coming on saying theirs is the latest and greatest and the bestest and blah, blah, blah when it is really all basically the same ingredients.

Or distilled waste byproduct. Or beet juice\molasses. Or corn steep\silk.



bpersichetti;1520293 said:


> Central Salt's SnowSlicer is salt treated with calcium chloride and a highly refined corn carbohydrate. We add a food grade water soluable tint/tracer that will not stain.
> 
> In Chicago our salt arrives via barges. The salt we use for SnowSlicer comes off the barges direct from the mines and is stored INSIDE a large building. We produce the SnowSlicer and stockpile it INSIDE. It is not exposed to the elements before it is loaded on a truck for delivery.
> 
> Make sure you receive 100% treated salt. Often imitated. SnowSlicer is the snow removal professional's choice for enhanced treated salt. It is available in #50 bags too. Call Central Salt for references, pricing and delivery options - 847-608-8130


Thank you!

You are the first one to directly answer the question about SnowSlicer. I asked this in a different thread and everyone became rather agitated with me for asking a basic question. I was almost starting to think it was Top Secret.

FWIW, and it's JMHDAO, since we all use chlorides of one variety or another to melt snow and ice; and many of us are treating it with a liquid chloride or other enhancement, why don't they just put this info on the website?

Anyways, I've never seen or heard of any imitators of SnowSlicer. Most of the other treated salts available are using mag, not calcium. Along with some sort of DCS\BCS byproduct.


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

These are the ingredients in the liquid portion of the ClearLane
Water 
Magnesium chloride 
Magnesium sulfate 
Sodium gluconate 
Proprietary Proprietary additive 
Green Food Dye, Green Blend


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

Mag vs. Cal sprayed on in liquid. Is there much difference? We know Cal is a stronger product right?


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

Technically speaking.....

Cacl has a lower melting point than mgcl. Also liquid mgcl has a concentration of 30% and liquid cacl is 32% which means there slightly more water in the mgcl. Very negligible.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mag is faster acting as well. 

Which has it's downfalls as well.


----------

